# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche chien petite à moyenne taille ok chats

## Yumetoile

Bonsoir !

Mon conjoint et moi même cherchons un petit chien ou une petite chienne pour lui donner beaucoup d'amour dans notre foyer. L'info la plus importante que je me dois de communiquer en priorité, c'est que nous avons une petite minette d'amour, c'est la prunelle de nos yeux. Nous souhaitons donc un loulou ok chats, chiot ou jeune jusqu'à 2 ans pour faciliter encore la cohabitation et aussi car il s'agit de notre premier chien et nous ne nous sentons pas prêts de nous engager avec un chien plus âgé pour un tout premier. 
Nous vivons une maison dont nous sommes propriétaires en normandie entourée par les champs et la forêt au calme. Nous n'avons pas de jardin mais le cadre suffit. Je travaille à la maison donc loulou sera rarement seul. Nous partons peu en vacances, nous emmenons la minette, autant que possible il en sera de même pour le toutou, si non nous avons une petsitter au village, de la famille à proximité ou si besoin mon conjoint part seul.
Ma moitié est un peu effrayé par les chiens à oreilles droites, un titi avec les oreilles tombantes lui paraîtra plus amical, nous préfèrerions un chien de taille moyenne, voire petite ( entre 10 et 25kg adulte ), de façon à pouvoir le porter en cas de problème de santé, de pattoune etc...
Personnellement j'aime les bergers alors un croisement porte-fenêtre/berger/labrador etc ira très bien, le royal bourbon semble souvent correspondre à nos souhaits en terme physiques.
Pour le reste et bien, s'agissant d'un premier chien nous nous en remettons à vos suggestions et, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée !

----------


## superdogs

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous pouvez, éventuellement, vous déplacer pour aller chercher l'élu(e) ? Dans quelles limites de kilométrage ? Un chien craintif, à remettre en confiance, c'est envisageable ?
Merci pour la démarche d'adoption  ::

----------


## Lapin masqué

Avez-vous trouvé l'élu de votre coeur?

----------

